# Bowgod's Hillbilly thread!!!!



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Well here's the Hillbilly recap from my point of view.

DAY 1.
I showed up in cumberland arounf 5pm there was a strange looking group from Florida hanging out with Sticky turning back a few cold ones. I guess the boys from NC, and Hornet didn't get in enough shooting at TA because they were up on the Hill already.

About 10 minutes later I got the special delivery I had been waiting for.

Headed up into the club for a fresh soda, and to show off the banner a bit. Then hit the practice range to finetune my marks while Hinky, YJ, thong dancer, shooter, and attackone stood around corn holeing each other.

After a little hornet harassment at the practice butts the shooter was kind enough to drive me to the top of the Hill to hang the banner over the 80 yard W/U target.

Once we got there Attackone grabbed himself 2 handfulls of bowgod butt, and held me up the tree while I tied the banner in place.

Then back down the hill for a few more shots on the practice range before I had to head home for some shut eye.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Day 2

Got back to Cumberland around 9am:mg: Yep I was up and moving that early lol.
Much to my suprise there was still alot of people at the practice butts. I figured starting at 9 I would be one of the last groups.
We say our hello's and get in a few warm up shots before heading for the target 1 back up.

Hang out at target 1 and BS with sticky, and ultramag just waiting our chance to take to the Hill. 

Finally get around to shoot my nerves are starting to get worked up knowing I only have 20 more targets until the biggest moment in my life. Once we get through the first target the other groups are now on pace, and we move along quite well. Shoot target 2,3, and 4 fairly well.
Walking to the 5th target I notice a long stick in the grass, just as Jenny's 13 year old niece (1 of the newest field shooters on the Hill) is getting ready to step ON the stick I notice it's not a stick it's a 5' SNAKE:mg:.
Bowgod rushes to the rescue and likely saves the young ladies life, then gives the snake an escort down into the woods where he won't be at risk to be trampled anymore. The whole walk down he kept looking like he wanted to bite me.

Target 5 out of the way now the real walk begins it's all uphill from here.
With each passing target the knot in my stomach is growing bigger, and my shooting is becoming less than focused. This becomes plainly clear at the bunny when I drop 2 points right off the bat.
Upward, and onward. We finally reach the top of the Hill time for refreshments. Put down a couple of hotdogs and a cold drink before hitting the second half.

By this point I'm a ball of nerves drop 4 more easy points on target 16 (20 yards uphill) shoot 16,17,18 but can't remember much about any of those as the butterflies took up all my attention.
Target 19: we're almost there my knees are getting week having a hard time holding the bow.
Target 20: OK I'm ready to PUKEukey: I'll just blame it on the hotdogs lol.

We're pulling our arrows the time is upon us I don't know how much longer I can hide the nerves.

Target 21: We get there just about the time Sticky's group are pulling arrows. I see they're taking their time as they wan't to see what's going down at the top of the hill. She hasn't paid no mind to the banner yet. It's too far to make any of it out with the naked eye so my plan is working to perfection.

I pull up my bino's to check it out, then tell her to check out the banner hanging over the target. Completely unaware it has anything directly to do with her she pulls up her bino's for what seemed to be an eternity. When she brings them down she's looking right at the ring, and her knees about give out n her.
Long story short she says yes, The word quickly spreads through out the Hill, some tears were shed, we left 3 groups shoot through while we gain our composure, and she calls home to share the news.

Back to shooting, now the nerves are gone Bowgod cleans the 80 yarder, and mounts his comeback.
I shoot the rest of the course pretty well while the future Mrs. bowgod falls apart (it's her turn to shoot in a ball of nerved lol).

Back to the clubhouse I get change for a 5 thinking I'm handing over a bunch of crispies only to find out that I actually won 6 out of 7 of my bets:mg:.
Down to the circle of friends for some BS, and story telling.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Awesome plan and story BG! Best of luck on a long happy union. 



Thanks for making the rest of look unromantic and uncaring.  I must have a bit of hillbilly in me, 'cause 22 years ago it was a simple "wanna get married".


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

HINKY SHOOT:
The word comes down the hill that the 3rd annual hinky shoot is ready to begin. We grab our bows, as Prag, and I discuss just throwing it at 30 yards to ensure a prize.

We get to the target, and Hinky explains the rules (crap our plan isn't going to work guess we'll just shoot for the money now.

30 yards everyone still in Hornet uses his first mulligan lol

40 yards 2 people out

50 yards a few more out

60 yards yet more falling by the wayside

70 yards more out I'm still going strong.

80 yards 18 people left. Jenny uses the last of her mulligans.

80 yards round 2 (oh wait we have to wait for hornet to use his last mulligan)
6 more out almost to money.

80 yards round 3 here come the little jugs. We shoot groups of 6. 10 shooters miss only 2 hit (Bowgod, and Brittney have 1st, and 2nd locked up)
Pull the arrows see who placed where (prag finishes 5th:mg

80 yards round for this is to determine who gets first, and who gets second.
Brit. draws, aims, lets down.
BG draws, aims, lets down (with 60 plus watching my nerves are back lol)
BG tries it again draw, aim, aim, shoot, MISS crap:sad:
Now I have to sit back and hope that Brittney doesn't put any of her next 3:mg: arrows closer to the jug than I did.
She draws, she aims, she shoots, she puts a quick humane end to my missery. Great shooting Brit. 

Back to the club for food, and prize drawings.
Then back home for some celebrating of my own, and a couple hours sleep.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

DAY 3:

I'm dragging azz, don't want to get out of bed let alone shoot, but the Hillbilly isn't over yet so I do.

Get to Cumberland at 9:04 am (yep mark it on your calander I'm up 2 days in a row, and on time)

Meet up with 2005ultramag, as is becoming tradition Steve, and I shoot the Hill together on Sunday.

No energy for practice let's get to the Hill.

I feel I'm shooting much better today, but the walk is killing me I just want to go back to bed. None the less we chug along.

I get my revenge on the bunny, and the 20 yarder.

112 arrows in the books it's time for our good byes. The Florida boys are just packing up we say our farewells, talk to Hinky, YJ, thong dancer, and Yankee before hitting the road.

Get home, take a nap, get up, take a shower, back to bed lol.
I'm exhausted today feel like I got ran over by a bus, But I have to say I certainly enjoyed the Hillbilly, and can't wait until next year.

A special thanks to everyone who made my day 1 plans possible
1. Trob_205 for doing the art work. If anyone needs any artwork done this man is amazing!

2. Macaholic for the banner (wish you were there buddy)

3. attackone for accepting delivery, and assisting with the hanging

4. The shooter for the ride to the top of the Hill.

5. Cumberland bowhunters for making my dream a reality

6. Hornet for being there with this plan since day 1.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BG I am glad everything worked out for you as planned 

Congrats you two....::darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> BG I am glad everything worked out for you as planned
> 
> Congrats you two....::darkbeer:




Thanks Buddy. 

It could be good news for everyone else as well. One of the options for a date is the 2010 Hillbilly that means possibly several kegs, and free beer next year


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Congratulations to the BOTH of you!!

it was an Honor and a Pleasure to be part of it...in a long-distance sort of way


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> Congratulations to the BOTH of you!!
> 
> it was an Honor and a Pleasure to be part of it...in a long-distance sort of way


You are the man, I just wish you could have been there.
Thanks for everything you did though.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Thanks Buddy.
> 
> It could be good news for everyone else as well. One of the options for a date is the 2010 Hillbilly that means possibly several kegs, and free beer next year


That would be a different wedding for sure.....


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> That would be a different wedding for sure.....


Just one of the ideas that has been tossed around. Too early to really have anything set in stone, but I didn't think anyone would mind a few kegs of free beer for next year.

There is 1 stipulation if we do decide on doing it at the Hillbilly:zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Just one of the ideas that has been tossed around. Too early to really have anything set in stone, but I didn't think anyone would mind a few kegs of free beer for next year.
> 
> There is 1 stipulation if we do decide on doing it at the Hillbilly:zip:


Just remember that I need ONE 

and I ain't shooting in a suit


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Just remember that I need ONE
> 
> and I ain't shooting in a suit




Have no fear I would not think of making you shoot in a suit.
But then again if it does come to this you might just beg to have the suit option back on the table:devil:


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Congratulations to the BOTH of you!!

Hope to see both of you at nationals.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Have no fear I would not think of making you shoot in a suit.
> *But then again if it does come to this you might just beg to have the suit option back on the table*:devil:


If you got it in your mind that everyone wears a thong, then I don't think your wedding party will have very many participates and even fewer folks watching the wedding.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> If you got it in your mind that everyone wears a thong, then I don't think your wedding party will have very many participates and even fewer folks watching the wedding.


Nope. He told me the plan. It's a DOOOOOZY!

BOWGOD... I'd LOVE to be the one to lay this out there !


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> If you got it in your mind that everyone wears a thong, then I don't think your wedding party will have very many participates and even fewer folks watching the wedding.




No No THONGS will be optional of course. This one is much much better than making anyone where a thong:zip:


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Glad everything worked out according to plan, Kegs ,archery,, wedding bells and thongs.

That's sweet...I don't care who you are.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Congrats BG! You let us know early enough, and I might be able to make it a weekend. Would LOVE to be there for that one. I'll even bring my own Coca-Cola so you don't think I went all that way for free beer.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Congrats to the both of you. Wish you all the best. Now, I have a suggestion. Wedding next year on the hill. Jen wears a white quiver with flowers in the tubes and of course a white dress. You wear the trad. tux(Black of course) with a top hat. She enters by walking down an aisle of crossed stabilizers. After the vows you both step up and take your first shot as husband and wife.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Rattleman said:


> Congrats to the both of you. Wish you all the best. Now, I have a suggestion. Wedding next year on the hill. Jen wears a white quiver with flowers in the tubes and of course a white dress. You wear the trad. tux(Black of course) with a top hat. She enters by walking down an aisle of crossed stabilizers. After the vows you both step up and take your first shot as husband and wife.


Just picturing that gave me goosebumps.

The aisle could easily be the 80 yard *walkup *where the banner was. That way folks could line either side, and get a good view down the hill theatre style.

If it goes down like all that then they need a bluegrass band to play the wedding march hillbilly style too.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Congrat Dave and Jen!

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Just picturing that gave me goosebumps.
> 
> The aisle could easily be the 80 yard *walkup *where the banner was. That way folks could line either side, and get a good view down the hill theatre style.
> 
> If it goes down like all that then they need a bluegrass band to play the wedding march hillbilly style too.


The only problem with doing it where the banner was is the entire wedding party would have to walk up the Hill in suits.

I think if we do do it at the Hillbilly we will be doing it on target 5 where the hinky shoot goes down.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> The only problem with doing it where the banner was is the entire wedding party would have to walk up the Hill in suits.
> 
> I think if we do do it at the Hillbilly we will be doing it on target 5 where the hinky shoot goes down.


Ummm ... yea ... that would be much more practical. :nod:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Ummm ... yea ... that would be much more practical. :nod:




Yeah I still ain't right after walking the hill 2 days in a row no WAY am I going for 3 lol.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> Yeah I still ain't right after walking the hill 2 days in a row no WAY am I going for 3 lol.


I give you credit man. I know what you went through after Saturday's shoots that evening, and getting such little sleep Saturday night. You were dragging Sunday, but you got it done. I was a hurtin' pup this morning when I woke up after two trips on the hill.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

I think Bowgod needs to make a call to CMT and Tom Arnold.....

I smell the best ever episode of "MY BIG ******* WEDDING" in the very near future!!!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I think Bowgod needs to make a call to CMT and Tom Arnold.....
> 
> I smell the best ever episode of "MY BIG ******* WEDDING" in the very near future!!!!




You know that point was brought to my attention last night. But what they HLL got to be original. The one thing the Hill has going for it is ALL my friends would already be there so they wouldn't have to worry about additional travel arangements.


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

congrats to the both of you guys:set1_applaud:...i was glad to help you out!!!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I think Bowgod needs to make a call to CMT and Tom Arnold.....
> 
> I smell the best ever episode of "MY BIG ******* WEDDING" in the very near future!!!!


:chortle:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Do I hear banjo music in the distance???:mg:


----------



## Old_Leghumper (Jul 6, 2009)

Rattleman said:


> Do I hear banjo music in the distance???:mg:


You would have had you been on the Hill "early" Sunday morning.


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

congrats BG.

has to be one of the more creative schemes ive heard of.

sounds like everyone had a good time and shoot!

camoham


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I think Bowgod needs to make a call to CMT and Tom Arnold.....
> 
> I smell the best ever episode of "MY BIG ******* WEDDING" in the very near future!!!!


Foxworthy is chomping at the bit to get a hold of this one.....


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Old_Leghumper said:


> You would have had you been on the Hill "early" Sunday morning.


I got up at about 4 am to drain some beer, and all I heard was a chorus of snoring. :chortle:

I don't NEVER want to hear you guys complain about me EVER AGAIN. :nono:

Last year you all made me think I was the only one out there sawing wood, but now I know it was only because I can sleep through just about anything, and ya'll are just as bad, or worse. :nod:

I don't know how many it was, because it was too many to try to count, but it sounded like some disney cartoon or something with the seven dwarfs all snoring at once.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

2005Ultramag said:


> I got up at about 4 am to drain some beer, and all I heard was a chorus of snoring. :chortle:
> 
> I don't NEVER want to hear you guys complain about me EVER AGAIN. :nono:
> 
> ...


I must say, the "noise" from your tent was nothing like what I heard last year. Now, what I heard from South-Paaw's is a different story - just ask FL_Lefty. :mg:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I must say, the "noise" from your tent was nothing like what I heard last year. Now, what I heard from South-Paaw's is a different story - just ask FL_Lefty. :mg:




```

```
just doin' my part to keep tempo with the banjo music.. !!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Congrats to you and Jenny. I was really hoping to be on the Hill this year but Jr #2 interfered with those plans. Next year will be a different story.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

What about Jr. #3 - never know when the "tick" is going to "bite" again. 



Spoon13 said:


> Congrats to you and Jenny. I was really hoping to be on the Hill this year but Jr #2 interfered with those plans. Next year will be a different story.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

or even Jr 3 and 4.




Matt whats up man? I need some help around here 3dshooter80 is bringing too much heat for me again. Come out and out burn his fire.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> or even Jr 3 and 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pragmatic_lee said:


> What about Jr. #3 - never know when the "tick" is going to "bite" again.


Well mama said the kitchen was closed, whatever that means. 

My next venture to a Field range will actually be next weekend at Pat's place. I told him I'd come out there and that may be my only chance. I'm pulling the "Its my birthday and I want to shoot!!" angle.

Anybody else planning on being there??


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

Congrats Jen and Dave!




Long Live the HillBilly!!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

WV Has Been said:


> Congrats Jen and Dave!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Brian,
Good to see ya on here. You thinking about pickin up a bow anytime soon??


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Thanks Brian,
> Good to see ya on here. You thinking about pickin up a bow anytime soon??


I'm sorry to admit that I have no interest in shooting tournament archery at this time. 27 years of practicing and work parties at the club has took the spirit out of me. Who's to say what the future may bring.





Once again C-O-N-G-R-A-T-S!!!!!



Long Live the HillBilly!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

WV Has Been said:


> I'm sorry to admit that I have no interest in shooting tournament archery at this time. 27 years of practicing and work parties at the club has took the spirit out of me. Who's to say what the future may bring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy *****......where have you BEEN??????


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

WV Has Been said:


> I'm sorry to admit that I have no interest in shooting tournament archery at this time. 27 years of practicing and work parties at the club has took the spirit out of me. Who's to say what the future may bring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's understandable.
I hope that someday you might get the fire back. Your one hell of a coach, and I hope that one day we'll get a chance to work together again.
I know in the few sessions we did have together you made major improvements to my game.
When we first met I had a hard time keeping my pin on the dot at 20 yards. But after some getting used to the things you had me change my pin stays on the dot better at 70 yards now than it used to at 20 yards.
And as for what you did to help Jen, you created a monster there. She used to be a walk in the park, now she beats me (and everyone else we shoot with) on a regular basis.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

If you cant beat 'em, Marry them. Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow ! I'm still in shock. Dave, Congratulations to you and Jen !


----------

